
Icecast in Production - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/@pereiragoncalo/icecast-in-production-7313cb5c95ff
======
doublerebel
Love that the article finishes with a ballpark of total man-hours (~one
month). With dev estimation being classically challenging and HN often
surfacing new strategies and techniques, this really helps to convey the scope
of a project.

Also very few devs talk about modern Shoutcast/Icecast deployment. Having been
in the trenches myself I really appreciate the article.

~~~
goncalopereira
thank you so much for the feedback.

------
jagermo
Nice writeup. It prompted me to check if there is a new version of winamp
available - but sadly, nothing yet.

------
ende42
Nice article. Thanks. Does proxying icecast streams with NGINX work when the
protocol is not HTTP but ICY?

~~~
goncalopereira
author here. There was no requirement for ICY (nor had heard about it) - My
guess is that the correct port/proxy/method combination will allow it.

